# Councours at the TTOC National Event



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Could everyone who intends on entering the Concours at HMC please post, so we can get an indication of the numbers.

This year we are awarding two prizes, one for best modified and one for best standard.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go on then you talked me in to it


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Go on then you talked me in to it


Go on then i will get the t-cut out :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ps
Lee
I will bring last years trophy back ,i have had it engraved , will this be the standard winners trophy ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then you talked me in to it
> ...


And I dont want to see you sat in the corner on Saturday night with the Judges and a plate full of pies this year :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Go on then you talked me in to it
> ...


Dave, we are planning on new ones, but I'll get back to you on that!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

And I dont want to see you sat in the corner on Saturday night with the Judges and a plate full of pies this year :wink: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

The pies and beer [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] are out/free this year :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

davidg said:


> And I dont want to see you sat in the corner on Saturday night with the Judges and a plate full of pies this year :wink: :lol: :lol:


The pies and beer [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] are out/free this year :wink:[/quote]
beware yellow knows where he went wrong last year [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Lee,
I would like to have a go at this but i am not sure of the criteria with regards to what is judged. Do i have to get the baby's bottle brush up my exhaust for example  . 
Joking appart, i dont want to look stupid (no comments please) but I really fancy giving this a go, so, have you got a list or specification of what is inspected / scored.


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Mark, last year the judging was quite strict though not to the usual standards of concours so I'm told 

A clean hand that went into the wheel arches had to come out clean, for example. Spare wheel and tools were inspected. Clean hands go into recesses in the engine bay and should come out clean, underside of the bonnet should be polished. No dust in the interior, mats are lifted, gear shift gator checked etc. Obviously the bodywork should be immaculate , as should the road wheels, inside and out.

I'm not going in for it this year, even though I'd love to have another go, just because I don't have time to prepare the car to that standard. Took me two solid days last year and I lost convincingly :lol: I use my car every single day so there's no way I can compete with those summer weekend cars :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Here what will be judged:

As with everything that will be examined, it will be on how clean it is, this includes behind the wheels (not just the fronts).
Engine bay:
Interior including glove box.
Boot - tool kit clean and complete, carpets hoovered etc...
Outside paint and rubbers (looking for fading, glycerine will bring these back up:wink and trims.
Basically everything and i stress everything needs to be 101% clean.
I will find dirt on it if its there!

EG: entrant last year had dust around the window switches, which cost points, i know its just for fun but when you look at the effort put in by Graham,Dave and Andy the competitions tough!!

Good luck all, my bank account number is.........


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

After coming 4th in three years on the trot I was not going to go in again for this year but what the hell - I'm in.

Must try harder

Put me down for fourth again  :wink:

Graham


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Fortunately for u lot my car will be otherwise engaged im afraid. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Leg said:


> Fortunately for u lot my car will be otherwise engaged im afraid. :wink:


You can drive it off Dave's stand to be judged. Not an issue... unless you're scared :roll: :wink:  :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

nutts said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately for u lot my car will be otherwise engaged im afraid. :wink:
> ...


Well thats public knowledge now m8 nice one lol :wink: . Now u mention it ill prolly need to come in with the concours guys early I guess?

Scared, u must be joking, half the cars onny been on it 2 minutes, aint had time to get dirty 8) . But although I like it clean but im buggered if im waxing the inside of the bonnet, theres a limit to my patience :roll:

Anyway that morning ill be busy being judged in the 'Biggest hangover' competition, im pretty confident although I hear Hev can put it away? :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > But although I like it clean but im buggered if im waxing the inside of the bonnet, theres a limit to my patience :roll:
> ...


Now you have to beat last years winner ,,,,,, i gave him a hangover cure but it did not work :lol: :lol: :lol: a pie for breakfast   i think i was 4th last year , i had a few pies in the room before bed to soak the beer up :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Anyway that morning ill be busy being judged in the 'Biggest hangover' competition, im pretty confident although I hear Hev can put it away? :lol:


feeling competitive are we? :lol: .................. I might let you win that one (out of the goodness of my heart of course) :roll: ................... do you want to pose for a new smilie for me? 

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway that morning ill be busy being judged in the 'Biggest hangover' competition, im pretty confident although I hear Hev can put it away? :lol:
> ...


Even drunk I wouldnt get lost in Yorkshire Hev ;-)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


If i recall i think i came first in the hangover stakes :roll: 

Shame i wont be attending this year


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I don't get lost, I just take the scenic route 8)

Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jonah said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Ah yes i do remember you where bad ,,, nothing stopping you coming along this year for a beer   and a pie :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Yeah after you ring 'Leg Leg' lol


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Leg said:


> . . .But although I like it clean but im buggered if im waxing the inside of the bonnet, theres a limit to my patience :roll:


Pah! Waxing the underside of the bonnet is easy - it's taking out all the four inner wheel arches and cleaning and waxing those plus all the suspension components which gets me :wink:

Oh and don't forget the camshaft and pistons as well! You have to get all that nasy oily stuff off :roll:

Graham


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


get it right ............... I text 'Leg Leg' ................... and HevNav wasn't working hence the 'Leg Leg' 

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > . . .But although I like it clean but im buggered if im waxing the inside of the bonnet, theres a limit to my patience :roll:
> ...


Yeh took me all day cleaning the engine oil


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys. I will see how much time I have over the next few days before commiting :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jog said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I will see how much time I have over the next few days before commiting :wink:


Enter any way it is all good fun just enjoy it


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I wonder if the guy with the red roadster will be there again, I'm still not sure if he's on this forum or not :?

Graham


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I wonder if the guy with the red roadster will be there again, I'm still not sure if he's on this forum or not :?
> 
> Graham


I dont think he is Graham If he is not there could bump you bump to 3rb m8 just behind Davidg :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the guy with the red roadster will be there again, I'm still not sure if he's on this forum or not :?
> ...


He is not on the forum , dont know if he is a TTOC member , just turns up once a year :? :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the guy with the red roadster will be there again, I'm still not sure if he's on this forum or not :?
> ...


   I'd settle for third - better than being 4th :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been talked into entering again this year by Nobber, "just so we've got something to do for a few hours when we get there" :roll:

That's great for him but leaves me with the prospect of cleaning my interior with a cotton bud, not to mention the pistons and exhaust valves :lol: See all your hardcore cleaners there, and you'll see me hiding when the judges read out the results


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Just washed the car forthe second time in two days ,shall I .....Nah . :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Don't worry Jay, I'll be there with ya.

We'll just let David and Andy get on with it :wink: 

Graham


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK, but i cant think about it until I get the swirl marks out of my bonnet. I am not into swissol and need a quick fix, any ideas??


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jog said:


> OK, but i cant think about it until I get the swirl marks out of my bonnet. I am not into swissol and need a quick fix, any ideas??


I'm bringing all my stuff [swissol] with me if i have 10 mins to spare  i will give it a go ,, if it is bad you need medium cleaner and a porter ,, i don't have either , so no probs with a quick try ,, bring a couple of bottles of water with you , just park up next to me on the front conkers row :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Ooooh! If I park the other side of you David, could you do mine for me as well  

Graham


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Ooooh! If I park the other side of you David, could you do mine for me as well
> 
> Graham


Yes no probs i will t-cut your swirls     :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

davidg said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > OK, but i cant think about it until I get the swirl marks out of my bonnet. I am not into swissol and need a quick fix, any ideas??
> ...


Cheers mate,
I just hope to have time to put a bit of effort in beforehand.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

JayGemson said:


> I've been talked into entering again this year by Nobber, "


Jay 
Can i borrow your nobber to help me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

davidg said:


> Jay
> Can i borrow your nobber to help me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


I could pimp him out, but only when I'm done :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK ! Lets Pimp your nobber [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


>


Cor dear .... everything but the kitchen sink and what looks like a hamburger on the floor been emptied out of your car there Jay :lol: :-*


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

:lol:

Was a bit of a bomb site huh - but it's not a hamburger, it's a very chique pastry as it was breakfast time 

And not sure how Nobber would feel about being pimped in any sense of the word, but you can ask him on Sunday if you feel that urge :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nobby can pimp my ride if he likes :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

OK I am in (for the experience I may add because there aint no way I am going to beat the Pie men  ). Does the age and mileage of the car get taken into concideration? I have been out prepping tonight and could not believe the number of stone chips at the front of my car.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jog said:


> OK I am in (for the experience I may add because there aint no way I am going to beat the Pie men  ). Does the age and mileage of the car get taken into concideration? I have been out prepping tonight and could not believe the number of stone chips at the front of my car.


Yes the age does ,the older the more points I'm up to 25 pies,,, oops points for the old age of mine


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > OK I am in (for the experience I may add because there aint no way I am going to beat the Pie men  ). Does the age and mileage of the car get taken into concideration? I have been out prepping tonight and could not believe the number of stone chips at the front of my car.
> ...


I had this out with the judges last year not only the age of the car but the age of the driver should count I know every year it is getting harder and harder to get down and clean the bloody thing :wink:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm really having second thoughts now 

What have I let myself in for, again!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Guys, we are giving two concours awards this year

1. Best original TT
2. Best modified TT

So Extra chances to win!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Guys, we are giving two concours awards this year
> 
> 1. Best original TT
> 2. Best modified TT
> ...


Erm - how many actually have a completely unmodified TT?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, we are giving two concours awards this year
> ...


My porsche brakes, lowering springs and Milltek are standard on a 3.2. And dont forget I have two extra spark plugs to clean :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > OK I am in (for the experience I may add because there aint no way I am going to beat the Pie men  ). Does the age and mileage of the car get taken into concideration? I have been out prepping tonight and could not believe the number of stone chips at the front of my car.
> ...


Bonus points for low mileage as well I bet :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

So if I turn up with my bog standard TT filthy do I win :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> So if I turn up with my bog standard TT filthy do I win :lol:


No. But I get the booby prize. :lol: I got stickers on mine. The ultimate anathema, methinks. Got to get back to my polishing, Ciao.

Joe 8)


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Put me on the list please 8)


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i know againt the pros i wont win, but if there is a space can i join??
the way i see it ill pick some tips up for next time.

see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

The more the merrier, plenty of room for everyone, should make for a good contest.


----------

